# "Angel Hair" Latex



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I just got a package in the mail from "All Buns Glazing" ( Sam). This is it. It's thin solid latex rods used for rough fishing in Europe. I fish a lot and I never even heard of this stuff for use in fishing. Maybe the English guys can clue me in. Anyway, what caught Sam's eye was the "Pure Latex" label on the package. Of course we're both thinking "good for slingshots"? Get a chance I'll open her up and see what we have.Thanks Sam ,always interested in trying anything that stretches! :king:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

We'll all be interested in seeing how it works out ... wonder why ABG didn't try it????

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow, what a bizarre approach to fishing. The British style of fishing is thoroughly foreign to me. Everything is different.

It seems that the latex works as a simple automatic reel, letting the fish run and pulling them back as the tension on the elastic line grows.






The same need for extreme stretch means it is probably quite a good option as long as the right thickness can be achieved.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Sounds like what a snubber would be made from. Used to protect stiff line. I also remember a rubber snubber being mentioned with the pocket fisherman.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I was lost!


----------



## myusername (Oct 5, 2013)

seems like it would be a pain attaching all those tiny tubes.


----------



## silverneedle (Oct 8, 2013)

I used some on a slingshot. it can be seen in the third picture lower down the thread in homemade slingshots under " homemade dankung style" it has quite a punch too it when banded as shown. It wasn't too much trouble banding it, I used some tiny zip ties and some locking forceps with rubber tubes over the jaggedy edges to pull the tubes out before locking off, the small red rings of cut off 30/60 tube near the pouch stop the latex becoming tangled when shooting. its also pretty cheap sold by the 6m roll.

How did you get on with it flatband?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I still haven't rigged it up on anything Silver. A lot of things going on with the family and work. I'll get to it though.


----------

